

Backtweets is awesome - fseek
http://fseek.me/2010/03/backtweets-is-awesome/

======
swombat
Tweetmeme has been doing that for eons. You can even include it as a chicklet
on your article, to encourage more retweets.

See, for example, [http://tweetmeme.com/story/767267088/danieltennercom-how-
to-...](http://tweetmeme.com/story/767267088/danieltennercom-how-to-nap)

~~~
omakase
BackTweets has actually been around for a while too -- and was always a part
of BackType Connect (which shows you other reactions including hacker news,
digg, reddit, friendfeed). We even personalize results to show a viewer which
of their friends shared a link:
[http://www.backtype.com/connect/danieltenner.com%252fposts%2...](http://www.backtype.com/connect/danieltenner.com%252fposts%252f0017-how-
to-nap.html?user=swombat)

We have a similar chicklet to encourage retweets; it differs in that the
colors are completely customizable and it integrates automatically with google
analytics. Another one of our widgets shows only the interesting tweets:
[http://widgets.backtype.com/backtweets?url=http://danieltenn...](http://widgets.backtype.com/backtweets?url=http://danieltenner.com/posts/0017-how-
to-nap.html)

------
alexbosworth
I like their API - been using it in <http://tweetbe.at/> to bulk follow or
list everyone who references a url

~~~
brandnewlow
Checking out your app. very cool idea.

There's a semantic problem though. I DO NOT like how you treat the people I'm
following as a list that I need to add people to. It's really confusing. If
you're going for the gmail comparison there should be a way to check off
people and then click a button that's separate from the list drop down that
says "Follow them." As is, I found it really counterintuitive.

~~~
alexbosworth
Yep good points - in the code I abstracted vanilla followers to just be
another list, but I think almost everyone considers their followers to be
something really different than a list.

------
ThomPete
Ubervu has this feature too.

